# TTS Owners Club



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

Why not!


----------



## MJ05LLY (May 23, 2011)

Im not a proud new owner of a TTS


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

If the RS guys can do it then so can we


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

She's Lovely Hugy

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Here is my baby


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

gogs said:


> She's Lovely Hugy
> Why thanks Gogs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


Lets see your pics.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Jenny H said:


> Here is my baby


Lovely 8)


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

hugy said:


> If the RS guys can do it then so can we


Very nice 8)


----------



## frankie1888 (Nov 16, 2012)

hugy said:


> If the RS guys can do it then so can we


Thats bloody lovely mate!


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

SuperRS said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > If the RS guys can do it then so can we
> ...


A complement SuperRS? 

Thanks mate.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

frankie1888 said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > If the RS guys can do it then so can we
> ...


Thanks Frankie.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

hugy said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > She's Lovely Hugy
> ...


I would Hugy but she's not a TTS, she's a V6 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

gogs said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > gogs said:
> ...


Shame on you


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Blacknerd said:


> Why not!


Hiya,
As we have the same coloured leather I thought why not too!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

hugy said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > hugy said:
> ...




Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

TT4PJ said:


> Blacknerd said:
> 
> 
> > Why not!
> ...


it was actually your car that inspired me to spec the chennai brown


----------



## MJ05LLY (May 23, 2011)

Finally some pics of mine...


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Another for the best model of them all - the TTS!


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Blacknerd said:
> 
> 
> > Why not!
> ...


Very nice Phil 8) 
I like that interior.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

MJ05LLY said:


> Finally some pics of mine...


Another lovely example 8)


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

moro anis said:



> Another for the best model of them all - the TTS!


Interesting choice of colour,
What is it?


----------



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

It's had a wash today


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

drrawle said:


> It's had a wash today


You've done a good job there.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

hugy said:


> If the RS guys can do it then so can we


Loving those wheels Hugy!


----------



## Shaddow (May 21, 2012)

Here's mine from sunny South Africa 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Re the colour, it's Dakota Grey.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

T7 Doc said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > If the RS guys can do it then so can we
> ...


Thanks Barry,so do I  
How about so pics of yours?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Shaddow said:


> Here's mine from sunny South Africa
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


That second pic makes the car look extra low.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

moro anis said:


> Re the colour, it's Dakota Grey.


Does it look the same in the flesh as in the pics?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

More or less.

It's one of those pearlescent colours that seems to react with the light and its surroundings. As the light fades or if parked next to a grey or black car, it looks slate grey.

On my drive it tends to absorb the reflected block paving colour and when the sun catches the edge of a panel it can look golden. I quite like it as it's not at all common, doesn't show the dirt too badly and shines up well.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Woot! I like this splinter group! My TTS.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Would be a shame not to join,







Not been on here for a while been concentrating on this little monkey



Already got carbon dash, gear knob, GP rear Spolier and brake ducts (waiting to be fitted), painter coming tomorrow to colour code all the chrome


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

This is my baby!


----------



## MGauky (Jun 25, 2013)

another one for the club !


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

robokn said:


> Would be a shame not to join,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## frankie1888 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cant wait to get mines back from the body shop. Hope my roof looks brand new 

finish up for christmas tomorrow so ill have plenty time to give her the TLC and have her sparkling 8)


----------



## acerimmer (Sep 26, 2013)

whats a good price for a 2nd hand bumper for one of these with grill etc

cheers


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Moody shot of the TTS. Still loving it!


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

White with baseball leather looks the best original Audi interior


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

As above best looking interior


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Here's a couple of shots of my TTS black edition ,the way these post are going how long before someone does black edition club lol


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

OnTheMike said:


> Moody shot of the TTS. Still loving it!


I like it.
How are the RS4's doing?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

KIFOO said:


> Here's a couple of shots of my TTS black edition ,the way these post are going how long before someone does black edition club lol


Lovely.
Same interior as mine.


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

hugy said:


> OnTheMike said:
> 
> 
> > Moody shot of the TTS. Still loving it!
> ...


Very well mate, bit of bugger to clean and keep clean but when they are they look really good. Very pleased with them.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

OnTheMike said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > OnTheMike said:
> ...


Yeah,they are a labour of love.
Have you tried any wheel sealant?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Just thought id add my car to this (and bump the group to the top )





























Excuse the shady camera work. Was hard to get decent pics of the black rings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Quality and even better it's a roadster


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

moro anis said:


> Quality and even better it's a roadster


NOTHING beats a roadster [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

TTSam said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > Quality and even better it's a roadster
> ...


I beg to differ :wink:


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

hugy said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > moro anis said:
> ...


Ok ok lets come to an agreement, You cant beat a roadster in the summer, and you cant beat a coupe in the winter? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Snappy79 said:


>


Beautiful and very classy

8)


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

moro anis said:


> Quality and even better it's a roadster


NOTHING beats a roadster [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=dude.gif][/quote]
I beg to differ :wink:[/quote]
Ok ok lets come to an agreement, You cant beat a roadster in the summer, and you cant beat a coupe in the winter? 

Yep. [smiley=cheers.gif] I'll go with that


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Did you get your owners clubs muddled up SuperRS?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

moro anis said:


> Did you get your owners clubs muddled up SuperRS?


I was thinking this, but isnt that a TTS sandwiched inbetween the two TTRS's?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I did think that too and believe it is but either way, there's an Essex white RS in the way :lol:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

I wont comment any further as i used to own the ultimate essex RS. A mk2 focus RS  haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

moro anis said:


> Did you get your owners clubs muddled up SuperRS?


Newest addition. The TTS isn't far behind the blue TTRS+ s-tronic, Infact pretty much neck and neck till 100mph, which leads me to believe that perhaps the TTS has already been remapped.


----------



## reckz (Aug 26, 2012)

This is my baby after a wash


----------



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

Count me in. Love my TTS!


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

planman said:


> Count me in. Love my TTS!


That looks lovely mate. Loving the fixed spoiler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie1888 (Nov 16, 2012)

planman said:


> Count me in. Love my TTS!


Nice, thinking about the same spoiler for mines. was it a DIY job?


----------



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

D.I.Y. Job fixed through the existing spoiler for ridgidity. Another pic for you. Then had the auto lift deactivated. Sprayed the front splitter silver to match rear valance.


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

planman said:


> D.I.Y. Job fixed through the existing spoiler for ridgidity. Another pic for you. Then had the auto lift deactivated. Sprayed the front splitter silver to match rear valance.


Any pics of the front splitter? I have been thinking of doing the same but cant find any pics of it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acerimmer (Sep 26, 2013)

what paint code is that silver


----------



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

Will show the splitter and give paint codes at the weekend.


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

My TTS on day of collection so dirty & still wearing OEM wheels - anyone know if these are standard Audi / options / whatever. Look like BBS speedlines I had on my Mk1 but not sure & too cold up here just now to take them off to check!!


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I like those wheels but think they would look better on my ice silver TTS :wink:


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> I like those wheels but think they would look better on my ice silver TTS :wink:


I agree completely - either they will be having the centres powder coated matt black (they are two piece split rims) or they will be sold to make way for something else!!

Need to wait until it's warmer & not raining like a tropical storm though!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

Sprayed up splitter to match rear and static spoiler legs. Matt aluminium.


----------



## frankie1888 (Nov 16, 2012)

planman said:


> Sprayed up splitter to match rear and static spoiler legs. Matt aluminium.


She looks cold


----------



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

Just a tad Frankie. She was a dirty bitch too after a run to London and back.
Promise I will clean her before my trip to Plymouth and back taking my daughter back to Uni. Some great roads, so thank god for my Snooper!


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Mine sitting in the wet, I need to get some more recent shots taken with the latest engine & styling "tweaks"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJ05LLY (May 23, 2011)

^^ I like very much James (no point in quoting the pic) save some loading time for phone users


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow james, thats a stunning car!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

planman said:


> Sprayed up splitter to match rear and static spoiler legs. Matt aluminium.


 That looks spot on. Definatly going to look into this. Did you spray it yourself? I was thinking of maybe just wrapping mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planman (Sep 15, 2002)

TTSam said:


> planman said:
> 
> 
> > Sprayed up splitter to match rear and static spoiler legs. Matt aluminium.


 That looks spot on. Definatly going to look into this. Did you spray it yourself? I was thinking of maybe just wrapping

Did it myself. It was a breeze!


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

jamescalland said:


> Mine sitting in the wet, I need to get some more recent shots taken with the latest engine & styling "tweaks"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely photo - looks properly mean. What is the Audi colour - is it Phantom Black?


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

^ the colour is "brilliant black".

I need to grab some updated pics of the car when its clean showing the RS kit etc.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Is that an RS front end or a grill change and the earlier style of fogs?


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

In the above pic its the OEM fogs/surrounds. RS grille and TID-styling front lip in CF.

This is an old pic. The car now has a full OEM RS body kit on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

What will you do when you get your new RS, put it back to standard and sell the bits on or sell as is?


----------



## MJ05LLY (May 23, 2011)

Are there any differences between earlier TTS and later models? and what change date?
Ive had a search and can't see any but a while back I thought I skim read somewhere there was some small differences. Not too fussed about the special edition differences etc.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Past










Present


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

My 1st TT


My 2 TTSeses

My 2nd TT and first TTS and favorite - RIPieces







My TTS today


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

That pic on the recovery truck is hard to look at Barry


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

hugy said:


> That pic on the recovery truck is hard to look at Barry


Certainly is. Love Sprint blue


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

hugy said:


> That pic on the recovery truck is hard to look at Barry


innit it - i look at it weekly though. Totally changed my driving style from that day on. Back still hurts too and that was 2009. Should have taken my mothers advice and went to a Dr lol

Miss that car :?


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

DPG said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > That pic on the recovery truck is hard to look at Barry
> ...


It was a great colour. Sadly every time my wife see's a sepang blue Audi she comments on how nice my TT must have been lol

then i get all anoraky and explain the difference between Sprint and Sepang. By the time i get half way through she is normally laughing and calling em a sad bast***

:lol:


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

How many TTS owners secretly want a TTRS?!

I must admit I'm one of these "grass is greener elsewhere" types always looking for changes, faster, better etc.

Although I'm over the moon with the TTS and love driving it, after several months of ownership I keep eying up TTRS's... damn it!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well I'm 50:50 on that one.

I've always been thinking of the next upgrade and for a TTS owner the RS is the way to go. That was until I got my TTS which I've had nearly 2 years now. I can't see any reason to change it.

Yes it would be nice to have an RS roadster but it would be a significant cost of change and I'm not that unhappy but then, if I saw and RS roadster, at the right price, with all the toys I've got... perhaps? See what I mean? :?


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

alexp said:


> How many TTS owners secretly want a TTRS?!
> 
> I must admit I'm one of these "grass is greener elsewhere" types always looking for changes, faster, better etc.
> 
> Although I'm over the moon with the TTS and love driving it, after several months of ownership I keep eying up TTRS's... damn it!


+1.... why cant I just be content with the great car I already have?!


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

moro anis said:


> Well I'm 50:50 on that one.
> 
> I've always been thinking of the next upgrade and for a TTS owner the RS is the way to go. That was until I got my TTS which I've had nearly 2 years now. I can't see any reason to change it.
> 
> Yes it would be nice to have an RS roadster but it would be a significant cost of change and I'm not that unhappy but then, if I saw and RS roadster, at the right price, with all the toys I've got... perhaps? See what I mean? :?


Yes - that makes me feel better that I'm not alone! Don't get me wrong I love my TTS and can't see any real need to upgrade it. I almost feel a bit bad for posting my question! :? Gotta keep my TTS for a few years really - its an awesome car. I just think it's human nature to never be quite satisfied and always look to the next best thing!


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

OnTheMike said:


> alexp said:
> 
> 
> > How many TTS owners secretly want a TTRS?!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

alexp said:


> OnTheMike said:
> 
> 
> > alexp said:
> ...


I've even set myself little targets as to when I will change - first it was 2 years of ownership now its when the TTS reaches 58kmiles (whichevers sooner) - or maybe 1 year of ownership.... or when I see one I love for the right money. I was planning on doing more to the TTS but decided I'll save the pennies and put in the RS piggy bank instead!!


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

What if you get an RS then starting thinking about as RS plus or even R8?!


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

This is the problem.... realistically summer 2015 is my aim for an RS. Got to have these goals in life and if I manage it then I'll set myself another one. R8 V10 would be acceptable after that... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

OnTheMike said:


> alexp said:
> 
> 
> > How many TTS owners secretly want a TTRS?!
> ...


One word-REMAP


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

hugy said:


> OnTheMike said:
> 
> 
> > alexp said:
> ...


Yes Hugy... REMAP the RS in Aug 2015 :wink: How's Stage 2 coming along??


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Should have the sports cat/downpipe fitted next week so will keep you updated.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

What output are you looking at with Stage 2?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

DPG said:


> What output are you looking at with Stage 2?


Around 335bhp.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Dropped my good lady off today at the Spa. Since I'd detailed the car this morning I thought it best to grab a quick snap outside of the Hotel 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigz (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey,

I am new to the forum and looking to make a purchase of a TTS coupe....however I have not found the one yet. 

Was hoping there maybe someone on the forum that maybe selling one?

I am looking for the TTS to be equipped with:

- s tronic gearbox
- Audi plus navi
- ideally black/red leather
- heated seats
- folding mirrors
- under 40k miles

I have an absolute max budget of £20k.

If anyone is selling one or knows of someone please inbox me.

Many thanks,

Bigz


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

jamescalland said:


> Dropped my good lady off today at the Spa. Since I'd detailed the car this morning I thought it best to grab a quick snap outside of the Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice 8)


----------



## riano (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone have their TTS on a pcp deal? Just wondering what sort of deals people got?


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice thread with some stunning cars, will get a pic or 2 up later of mine...


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

jamescalland said:


> Dropped my good lady off today at the Spa. Since I'd detailed the car this morning I thought it best to grab a quick snap outside of the Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice  is that an RS or TTS?


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Blacknerd said:


> jamescalland said:
> 
> 
> > Dropped my good lady off today at the Spa. Since I'd detailed the car this morning I thought it best to grab a quick snap outside of the Hotel
> ...


Stage 2+ TTS, has full RS bodykit and exhaust with KWv1s

The car is also for sale 8)


----------



## Livlifetothemax (Jun 4, 2013)

The joys of a good friend who knows what he's doing with a camera...


----------



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyone who is interested....

My TTS is on page 104 of Evo this month...


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Post some pics up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drrawle (Aug 14, 2011)

Here


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Do you get much in the way of fees or royalties?


----------



## thejudge (Nov 20, 2013)

im now a member of the TTS club, picked up my convertible before christmas

havent had much chance to get the roof down lately but im sure summer will be good!

had an astra vxr stage 2 keep up the other night :lol: so plans are a remap and a downpipe for some extra sound without a whole new exhaust


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks brill mate! Apart from the fact the peugeot got half a star more than the tt!! Unless my eyes are wrong. Stunning car too btw 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

thejudge said:


> im now a member of the TTS club, picked up my convertible before christmas
> 
> havent had much chance to get the roof down lately but im sure summer will be good!
> 
> had an astra vxr stage 2 keep up the other night :lol: so plans are a remap and a downpipe for some extra sound without a whole new exhaust


Welcome to the club! Roadsters are obviously the best choice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigz (Jan 16, 2014)

Just got mine on the weekend.....best toy ever!!

Could I have some advice please guys?

1. What oil do you recommend for the TTS?
2. Is there a way of synchronising the electric mirrors with locking the car?
3. Does anyone know a good alloy refurb guy in London....ideally north west?
4. Is there a way of attaching my iPhone to the car and having full control of it from the stereo?

Is there a TT meet/cruise that goes ahead?

Thanks,

Bigz


----------



## Senna916 (Dec 20, 2013)

TTSam said:


> Looks brill mate! Apart from the fact the peugeot got half a star more than the tt!! Unless my eyes are wrong. Stunning car too btw
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I noticed that as well - an extra half star for a less powerful front wheel drive French piece of tin. I have driven the standard RCZ & it suffers from torque steer as well as poor traction in the wet, worse than the front wheel drive TT never mind the Quattro TTS so can only expect the R version to be worse. Much as I like the French they make crap cars these days :wink:


----------

